# USB 3.0 nur USB 2.0 Packardbell Easynote LS11HR



## bf2-zogger (7. Februar 2012)

Guten Abend liebe Community,

werde schon langsam verrückt...mein USB 3.0 Port an meinem Packardbell Easynote LS11HR läuft nur im USB 2.0 Modus.
Habe alle notwendigen Treiber direkt von der Packardbell Homepage, genau für mein Modell, heruntergeladen und installiert, ohne USB 3.0 Erfolg. 
Auch ein Biosupdate auf die neueste Version brachte rein gar nichts. Es gibt in diesem sehr eingeschränktem Bios nicht einmal eine verstellbare Funktion für USB 
Die externe Festplatte ist top, funktioniert bei anderen PC's mit 3.0 Ports wunderbar, nur bei mir am Lappi nicht^^
Der Port wird im Gerätemanager auch nur als 2.0er angezeigt. Auch mit SiSoftware Sandra lässt sich nicht das genaue Modell herausfinden.
Bin mir lediglich sicher, dass es sich um einen Renesas Port handeln muss, da der Treiber im Packarbelldownloadcenter so heißt.

Bin sehr dankbar für hilfreiche Tips. Vielleicht hat ja jemand mit diesem Notebook und diesem Problem Erfahrungen 

Vielen Dank schon einmal!

LG, BF2-Zogger.


----------



## dj*viper (7. Februar 2012)

für usb 3.0 braucht man treiber. vllt hast du falsche oder keine treiber dafür installiert?!

EDIT:
hast du die installiert:
USB     NEC     USB Treiber (3.0)     2.0.26.0     6.8 MB     2011/01/19

und den chipsatz-treiber.


----------



## bf2-zogger (7. Februar 2012)

Danke erst einmal für die schnelle Antwort!

Ja die Chipsatz Treiber sind alle up to date, auch den von dir genannten USB 3.0 Treiber habe ich schon ausprobiert 

Das Ding ist, laut Hersteller Angaben besitzt das Notebook einen (optionalen) USB 3.0 Port. 
Dieser unterscheidet sich auch optisch deutlich von einem normalen USB 2.0 Port, da er blau ist und die Kontakte etwas anders aussehen.
Nur irgendwie schafft es kein Treiber von Packardbell bzw das Notebook inkl. Win 7 diesen Port als 3.0er zu erkennen


----------



## Herbboy (7. Februar 2012)

Geht es nur um die Anzeige als 3.0 unter Windows, oder hast Du USB3.0-Hardware, die dort nachweislich nur mit USB2.0 läuft? Also zB eine externe Festplatte, die am Laptop nur mit 25-35MB/s läuft und am PC aber mit 70-100MB/s ?


----------



## bf2-zogger (7. Februar 2012)

Ja genau, also es wird im Windows gar nicht angezeigt, dass das ein 3.0 Controller ist, wodurch es dann auch nur mit 2.0 Geschwindigkeit läuft. Trotz offiziellen und richtigen Treibern.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

und die externe platte ist ein usb3.0 gerät?

welche windows version nutzt du im lappi?

windows mal neu installiert?


----------



## bf2-zogger (8. Februar 2012)

Wie ich oben geschrieben habe, ist meine externe Festplatte USB 3.0 tauglich. 
Bei nem Kumpel an den Rechner angeschlossen und mit 95 MB/s Daten verschoben. 
Die Externe ist also ok 

Windows neu aufsetzten bringts auch nicht, habe den Lappi erst seit knapp nem Monat. 
Ist also quasi neu aufgesetzt. Habe mich nur jetzt erst darum gekümmert usb 3.0 mal ausprobieren zu wollen.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

dann musst du du dich wohl oder über an den support von packard wenden. 
weil mehr können wir hier auch nicht tun. evtl liegt ein hardwaredefekt vor?!
kann man bei dir im bios irgendawas mit usb einstellen/aktiveren/deaktivieren? vllt ist dort usb 3.0 support deaktivert?!


----------



## bf2-zogger (8. Februar 2012)

Ja, werde mich dann wohl an den Packardbell Support wenden...

Danke euch trotzdem für eure Hilfe!!!

Wenn ich dieses Problem hoffentlich irgendwann gelöst habe, kann ich ja hier noch einmal posten wie es funktioniert. Bin mir sicher da gibt es noch den ein oder anderen, der das gleiche Problem hat.


----------



## dj*viper (8. Februar 2012)

bin gespannt und viel erfolg


----------



## fadade (8. Februar 2012)

Manchmal gibts *im BIOS* die Option USB-Mode: [Super-Speed USB3] [HighSpeed] [und dann ggf. noch USB1.1]
Ansonsten mal im gerätemanager das gerat deaktivieren, deinstallieren per rechtsklick, Laptop *AUSSCHALTEN* ........... hochfahren und dann nochmal die Treiber installieren.

Sonst würd ich auch Support empfehlen ^^


-> Argh ... 2 Minuten zu spät?


----------



## qbman (3. Januar 2015)

bf2-zogger schrieb:


> Ja, werde mich dann wohl an den Packardbell Support wenden...
> 
> Danke euch trotzdem für eure Hilfe!!!
> 
> Wenn ich dieses Problem hoffentlich irgendwann gelöst habe, kann ich ja hier noch einmal posten wie es funktioniert. Bin mir sicher da gibt es noch den ein oder anderen, der das gleiche Problem hat.



Hei bf2-zogger,

habe das gleiche Notebook, mich aber erst heute ernsthaft mit dem USB-Port (blau, rechts am Gerät) befasst.
Über Google fand ich dann dein Thema vom Februar 2012.

Bei mir war es wie folgt - Übertragung von 4,3GB von Festplatte auf USB-Stick
über noname USB-Hub  Sandisk Stick 64GB (USB 2.0) -> 12:58 min
über USB 3.0 Port an DNY 64GB (USB 3.0) -> 14:31 - also ziemlich langsam.
besonders auffällig
selber Sandisk Stick 64GB (USB 2.0) über USB 3.0 Port -> 21:55. Also ein USB-2.0-Stick über noname USB-Hub nimmt Daten schneller auf als am USB 3.0 Hub. 

Das ist wirklich sehr sonderbar und kann m.E. nicht an den Sticks liegen.
Werde jetzt neu booten, im BIOS nachsehen.
Ist ein Zwischenbericht - was hast du bei deinem Packard Bell Easynote erreicht?

Freue mich über jede Nachricht.
Gruß qbman


----------



## jocpc (22. Oktober 2018)

Hallo, ich habe leider das gleiche Problem, nachdem ich jetzt erst versuchte eine externe USB 3.0 anzuschließen. Die Geschwindigkeit an dem Port ist eindeutig nur 2.0, dabei wurde das Gerät mit 3.0 beworben und auch der Support hat mir heute bestätigt, dass mein Notebook Modell mit der genannten SNID eigentlich einen 3.0 Port haben müsste. Sie wüssten auch nicht wie das sein kann.....
Konntet ihr das Problem lösen? Vielen Dank für Rückmeldungen (auch wenn der ursprüngliche Post schon sehr alt ist)!


----------

